# Any recs for a moisturizing Facial Cleanser?



## doniad101 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey there girlies!

Just wondering if ya'll could help me out a bit. Anyone have recs for a moisturizing facial cleanser for acne prone skin? I use the oil cleansing method at night, but for the morning, I have no idea what to use, lol. 

Thanks for any suggestions!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






p.s. mods: if i put this in the wrong section feel free to put it in skincare...i just wasnt sure where to put it, lol.


----------



## Darling20 (Feb 25, 2008)

One word - Cetaphil. I swear by this stuff. It's gentle but very effective.


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you! I use this already and its drying out my skin :-( thanks though!


----------



## Girl about town (Feb 25, 2008)

There is brand called liz earle and they do a product called cleanse and polish, you put it on massage it in, its got shea butter etc in it feels so smooth, you then buff it off with a muslin cloth soaked in warm water. Makes skin so soft and i never really get spots at all now its so deep cleansing xxx


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks!! I will take a look!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 25, 2008)

Clinique Acne Solutions Foaming Cleanser or Soap. It's designed to be mild, but effective against acne.


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## ms_bloom (Feb 26, 2008)

I use Paula's Choice One Step Cleanser for normal to dry skin. This doesn't foam up and makes my skin feel very soft afterwards. As a bonus, it removes my eye makeup and doesn't sting my eyes, which a lot of other cleansers (including other PC ones) do.


----------



## Kuuipo (Feb 27, 2008)

Garnier Nutriste Cream Cleanser. No nonsense, no irritation, really nice.  Olay Regeneriste Cream Cleanser. Both are gentle, reasonabley priced, non comedogenic and won't dry out your face.


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

Tea tree! The body shop sell a wonderful foaming tea tree facial wash. Tea tree is antibacterial and so you will be getting rid of any bacteria. Also, its not drying out, use the tea tree moisturiser with it and you will notice a change after about 2-3 weeks. 
Good luck!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 17, 2008)

Clarins Gentle Foaming Cleanser for dry and sensitive skin.


----------



## athena123 (Mar 17, 2008)

Papaya enzyme cleanser by PSF www.psfskincare.com. Gently cleans without over drying or stripping your skin. Suitable for oily, acne-prone or combo skin. One of my favorite facial cleansers. This company also creates a moisturizing cleanser and gentle castille cleanser as well, although I haven't tried them yet. 

A more moisturizing cleanser is Janson-Beckett's 100% organic cleansing milk. Although I don't use this too often, I keep a bottle on hand to remove makeup when I'm out of jojoba oil and when I feel like I need a little more moisture in my life. The toner they make is a staple in my routine and both products smell like a slice of heaven! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Certified Organic Cleansing Milk $19.95 : : Janson Beckett


----------

